# So who created this anyways?



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

I wonder...who made this website?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Once upon a time.... A man name Mark, the guy behind aquabid.com, started a forum that our local Atlanta Area Aquarium Association could use to post meeting info and connect its members. It grew so large that he sold it to Shaggy who later sold it to Yungster. Mark created a new little forum for us at AtlantaAquarium.com. The new forum is starting to get big again and so is his other forum at aquabid.com. There are just of few of us old time AAAA members left here, but if you search the old threads you can find our old 'what are you bringing to the meeting" chatter. Anyone with software can make a nicely functioning forum, but filling it with useful info that search engines will find takes years of questions asked and answered. An active aquarium society with dozens of experienced aquarists checking a board monthly seems to be a good way to get a forum off the ground with good answers to all the questions every new aquarist asks.

Some of the weirder software glitches may be attributable to the age and many migrations of this forum to new software versions.


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

im glad they did start it. it was the most helpful place to find info for me off google. that's why i joined.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah this is a great place. Lots of great and helpful people.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Any time you don't want to wait around for an answer, use the "advanced search" to search the archives. It can be hard to sort through, but there is a lot of stuff to find.


----------

